# Vulkan Bike Marathon Schotten



## Adrenalino (6. Mai 2007)

So, dann fang ich mal das Thema an 

Wie lief es für euch, wer war alles dabei?

Ich fand alles super : Orga, Verpflegung und natürlich das Wetter!!  Die Strecke liegt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht - ich mag eher Alpen-Maras mit monsterlangen Anstiegen statt diese Rampen auf und ab aber egal - aber sie hat alles was man erwartet, oder? Forstwege, Trails usw....vielleicht bissi viel Asphalt?

Für mich lief es nach zwei verpatzten Maras ( 1x Hungerast, 1x Materialschaden ) endlich super, alles richtig gemacht : auf der 90er die 1te Runde in 2:30, 2te Runde 2:25 und damit gut 8 Min. schneller als letztes Jahr! 

Bin zufrieden, so kanns weiter gehen!


----------



## sipemue (6. Mai 2007)

Hi Michael, bei mir lief es auch ganz gut, allerdings bin ich ja eher so der kalt+feucht Wetterfahrer. Daher ein wenig zu viel Sonne und Staub für mich, bin kaum mit dem Trinken nachgekommen  Habe sieben Flaschen auf den 90km gebraucht.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (6. Mai 2007)

war gar nicht toll! ersten 15km magenprobleme, dann 4 mal falsch abgebogen und so ein paar 100m umweg gefahren + zwei mal in kurven gerade aus gefahren mit anschließendem köpper in die büsche! das nächste mal bitte nicht nur schilder sondern auch ein bissl flatterband verwenden.
Zeit: 1:39


----------



## mr-Lambo (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo Adrenalino,

wir müssen uns auf der Strecke begegnet sein. Die erste Runde war ich für meine Verhältnisse mit 2:20 zu schnell unterwegs. Dann hat es ordentlich Überwindung gekostet konsequent nach Puls zu fahren (Sonst hätte ich nicht durchgehalten  )

Am Ende sollten es kurz über 5 Stunden geworden sein. Habe dann gar nicht mehr nachgeschaut, weil ich so froh war es heil überstanden zu haben.

Total genial fand ich einige Abfahrten und das Steilstück.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Mai 2007)

Fand das Rennen auch gut organisiert. Verpflegung war super und ich war auch mit der Ausschilderung zufrieden. Taktik und Forn hat auch gestimmt und somit bin ich mit 2:11 auf der 45er (die nur ´ne 42er war) für meine Verhältnisse optimal durchgekommen.


----------



## sipemue (7. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Fand das Rennen auch gut organisiert. Verpflegung war super und ich war auch mit der Ausschilderung zufrieden. Taktik und Forn hat auch gestimmt und somit bin ich mit 2:11 auf der 45er (die nur ´ne 42er war) für meine Verhältnisse optimal durchgekommen.



Morsche,
habe schon gedacht, dass mein Tacho mal wieder Aussetzer hatte, aber ich habe in Summe auch nur knapp 84km gemessen, die hm haben aber gestimmt  
Habe gerade die Polar ausgewertet: 
3h35min40sec
Topspeed an dem einen Gefälle 70 Sachen, da ist die Scheibe schonmal zum Stöhnen gekommen (bei meinen 83kg), als es hieß auf quasi 0 abzubremsen um dann um die Kurve zu kommen.


----------



## DK Henning (7. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Fand das Rennen auch gut organisiert. Verpflegung war super und ich war auch mit der Ausschilderung zufrieden. Taktik und Forn hat auch gestimmt und somit bin ich mit 2:11 auf der 45er (die nur ´ne 42er war) für meine Verhältnisse optimal durchgekommen.




hatte im Ziel auch 42,...km auf dem Tacho stehen. Verpflegung war wirklich mal wieder super, jedoch so manche Abbiegung nicht ganz einsichtig. Zusätliches Flatterband wäre dort wirklich eindeutiger gewesen, als nur diese Schilder. Zudem waren die Meter-Angaben der Schilder recht komisch. Mir kamen manche ausgeschriebenen 50m wie 200m vor, andere wie 20m.

Ein großer Minuspunkt war, dass die 45er bis 15.00 Uhr auf die Siegerehrung warten mussten.  3 Stunden warten bei noch 2stündiger Heimfahrt sind zuviel!

Aber dennoch werde ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein, weil immer gutes Wetter in Schotten ist.


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Mai 2007)

Schönes Wetter, Gute Orga (außer Siegerehrung), 
Schnelle Strecke, Leckere Bratwurst, also wie immer Gut.
Schön auch das Schotten 2009 DM Ort geworden ist. 

Aber, meine Leistung war nicht so besonders Sundern letzte Woche ging Besser.


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Mai 2007)

Wo sind denn dann die restlichen 6km geblieben? Großartige Streckenänderungen gab es ja nicht, wir sind ja nur ein paar mal um umgestürzte Bäume geschickt worden, ansonsten war die Strecke doch absolut identisch mit der vom letzten Jahr, und da waren es knapp 90.........oder hab ich was übersehen????


----------



## BAO-Teamfahrer (7. Mai 2007)

Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meiner Leistung. 1.55, also 15 min schneller als letztes Jahr. Die Strecke hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Waren viele Single Trails und der Sturm hat die Strecke nur besser gemacht! Nur an einer Stelle bin ich in Tunnelblickmanier falsch abgebogen und hab ne minute verloren. Aber das ging ja dank der etwas schlechten Absperrung dem halbe Starterfeld so  ! Nebenbei noch nette Leute kennengelernt, Sonne getankt und eine schöne Rossbacher-Kappe bekommen ...
Aber: Tolles Event, werde nach Möglichkeit wieder da sein. Es ist nicht üblich, für 20 Euro Startgeld immerhin einen Schlauch, Flasche, Riegel und Stofftasche zu bekommen. In Sundern gabs nix und das bei nem 75. !!


----------



## Johnny Rico (7. Mai 2007)

Bin gestern in Schotten zum ersten mal überhaupt lang gefahrenund war ganz angetan von dem Event. Konnte die Rundenzeiten konstant halten und bin mit 3:51 ins Ziel eingelaufen.

Die Verpflegung war erstklassig und ich hab mich fast geärgert, einen Trinkrucksack dabei gehabt zu haben.

Kurze Verfahrer hatte ich auch in der 2. Runde und eine Notbremsung im Gebüsch gab's noch... Davon mal abgesehen, wäre ein Fully teilweise echt gut gewesen auf dem Kurs, glaube ich. Besonders auf den knüppelharten Wiesenstücken musste man den Lenker schon mit Gewalt festhalten und ich hab mich schwergetan einen gleichmäßigen Tretrythmus zu finden.

Die weite Anfahrt hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt... Ich komm wieder!

P.S.: Huhu Justus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DK Henning (7. Mai 2007)

BAO-Teamfahrer schrieb:


> Aber: Tolles Event, werde nach Möglichkeit wieder da sein. Es ist nicht üblich, für 20 Euro Startgeld immerhin einen Schlauch, Flasche, Riegel und Stofftasche zu bekommen. In Sundern gabs nix und das bei nem 75. !!



Nix? Vor Start Getränk + Riegel in Plastiktüte, nach dem Rennen SKS-Notwerkzeug (und leckeres, kaltes Malzbierchen) und für die, die Sonntag BL gucken wollten Eintritt + Freigetränke für die Party am Abend?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Mai 2007)

Ergebnisse und Bilder sind online. Bei den Bildern muß man aber ewig suchen...


----------



## mr-Lambo (7. Mai 2007)

Wenn du bei der Bildersuche deine Startnummer eingibst findest Du Dich relativ einfach!


----------



## mr-Lambo (7. Mai 2007)

Hey Adrenalino,

wer sein Bike liebt, der schiebt ... oder was? 

Die Bilder sind ja ganz schön geworden.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Mai 2007)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Wenn du bei der Bildersuche deine Startnummer eingibst findest Du Dich relativ einfach!


Funzt bei mir leider nicht, ahb´s aber trotzdem gefunden.


----------



## zeY (7. Mai 2007)

Ahoi,
Also Ich fand gestern das Rennen sehr gelungen ( aber da es mein erstes war, kann ich es nicht beurteilen ). Habe mich nur leider zu lange warm gefahren, da ich dann in der mitte des Startblockes gelandet bin. Musste dann im Trail Stück zum Hoherodskopf 10 mal stehen bleiben oder so, da vor mir manche nicht über die Wurzeln fahren konnten ^^. Musste dann auch an ungeeingneten stellen überholen, dass dann doch ein bisschen Kraft gekostet hat. Bergab konnte ich es auch nicht richtig laufen lassen, da viele "angsthasen" auf der Strecke unterwegs waren. Und überholen in vielen abfahrten schwer war. 
Kurz und Knapp, 2 Stunden 2 Minuten, mit Potenzial nach oben .
Next year wird besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (7. Mai 2007)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Hey Adrenalino,
> 
> wer sein Bike liebt, der schiebt ... oder was?
> 
> Die Bilder sind ja ganz schön geworden.



Witzbold....

Was willste machen wenn vor dir im Steilstück einer stürzt und die Bahn blockiert? Drüberhüpfen oder was 
In der 2ten Runde konnt ichs dann fahrn, da war alles frei.

Die Stufe zum Schluss kenn ich noch aus CC-Zeiten, da hats mich mal ganz übel gebrezelt....seitdem steig ich da lieber ab.


----------



## Skunkworks (7. Mai 2007)

Schotten ist ein guter Event. Auch wenn man denkt, die Strecke ist einfach, die hat es kraftsaugend in sich. Jetzt mit dem Umfahrungen noch ein wenig mehr. Verfahren habe ich mich nur nicht, weil in der ersten Runde auf einer Kreuzung  mir ein paar Jungs entgegen kamen und ich wusste "hier geht es also rechts" -für die zweite Runde kann ich mir sowas zum Glück merken.

Bin einigermassen zufrieden, weil traditionell ist das Rennen ja ganz gut besetzt und ich wieder aus dem Training raus gefahren bin. Resultat ist eine Platzierung im 2.Teil vom Mittelfeld aber gegenüber letztem Jahr um 20 min verbessert.

Skunkworks


----------



## Dr. Faust (7. Mai 2007)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Verfahren habe ich mich nur nicht, weil in der ersten Runde auf einer Kreuzung  mir ein paar Jungs entgegen kamen und ich wusste "hier geht es also rechts" -für die zweite Runde kann ich mir sowas zum Glück merken.
> 
> Skunkworks


Könnte mein Grüppchen gewesen sein.
War meine erste Vollstrecke, ich bin sonst auch so ein Halb- oder Kurzwürstchen. Es entwickelte sich zu einer mittleren Vollkatastrophe. Ich denke, mir einen Hungerast eingfangen zu haben, dazu später mehr.
Wir sind von komplett hinten gestartet, aber das hat mich hier nicht gestört, ich konnte mich ganz gut vorarbeiten, aber hatte ja auch immer den Blick auf die zweite Runde. Zu meiner typischen Pannenstatistik: In Runde 1 zwei Mal meine Power-Gel-Flasche verloren und wieder eingesammelt (hätte ich lassen sollen) und ein Mal verfahren, aber zum Glück nur so 150 Meter, dann standen wir im hüfthohen Gras und haben dann gewendet. Wirklich schlimm war mein Magen. Ich vertrage nämlich Gel besonders in gelöster Form nicht so toll. Das habe ich allerdings erst heute gelernt. Ab etwas Kilometer 35 Brechreiz. Man kennt das ja mit dem tiefen, rythmischen Atmen um seine Inhalte eben in sich zu halten. Das ging dann noch so bis etwa 17.20 Uhr. Die Ernährung war ja von vorn herein mein Sorgenkind, da ich noch nie in den theoretischen 5 Stunden Bereich geracet bin. Später am Tag haben wir während des Grillens noch über osmotische Aktivitäten der Zuckerlösung in meinem Verdauungstrakt diskutiert. Vielleicht sollte man Power Gel nur bedingt verdünnen.
Nun gut, ab da war´s mit Essen vorbei was sich natürlich später noch übelst auswirkte. Die erste Runde habe ich in 2.03 oder so bewältigt, aber auf dem Weg zum Hoherodskopf kam der Schlag. Es ging stetig bergab. Nicht die Strecke, die Verfassung. Ums kurz zu fassen, habe ich die letzten anderthalb Stunden fast nur auf dem kleinen Blatt verbracht. Zum Bergabrollen auch mal was anderes, aber ohne reinzutreten. Gut ne halbe Stunde verloren, und somit eine Zielzeit von 4.41. An alle, die mich in diesem Zustand überholt habe: Ich hab Euch gehasst dafür! Dann anderthalb Stunden in Embryonalstellung auf der Wiese im Schatten verbracht. Mein Teamkollege Matthias hat mich schön betreut und irgendwann im Auto habe ich mich dann wieder gefangen. Über zwei Stunden später ging es mir super und ich bin auch noch 22 km hin und zurück mit dem Rad zum Grillen gefahren. Komischer Körper...
Die Organisation war top, nur haben doch die Verpflegungsstellen überhaupt nicht mit den Angaben auf dem Profil überein gestimmt, oder? Wenn ich das mit der Verpflegung auf den Langstrecken in den Griff bekomme, mache ich so was gern öfter.


----------



## Dr. Faust (7. Mai 2007)

sipemue schrieb:


> Habe sieben Flaschen auf den 90km gebraucht.


Oh Simon,
wenn Wasser das bei Dir bewirkt, werde ich künftig auch mehr trinken. Glückwunsch zu dieser Hammerleistung!


----------



## Skunkworks (7. Mai 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Könnte mein Grüppchen gewesen sein.
> War meine erste Vollstrecke, ich bin sonst auch so ein Halb- oder Kurzwürstchen. Es entwickelte sich zu einer mittleren Vollkatastrophe. Ich denke, mir einen Hungerast eingfangen zu haben, dazu später mehr.
> Wir sind von komplett hinten gestartet, aber das hat mich hier nicht gestört, ich konnte mich ganz gut vorarbeiten, aber hatte ja auch immer den Blick auf die zweite Runde. Zu meiner typischen Pannenstatistik: In Runde 1 zwei Mal meine Power-Gel-Flasche verloren und wieder eingesammelt (hätte ich lassen sollen) und ein Mal verfahren, aber zum Glück nur so 150 Meter, dann standen wir im hüfthohen Gras und haben dann gewendet. Wirklich schlimm war mein Magen. Ich vertrage nämlich Gel besonders in gelöster Form nicht so toll. Das habe ich allerdings erst heute gelernt. Ab etwas Kilometer 35 Brechreiz. Man kennt das ja mit dem tiefen, rythmischen Atmen um seine Inhalte eben in sich zu halten. Das ging dann noch so bis etwa 17.20 Uhr. Die Ernährung war ja von vorn herein mein Sorgenkind, da ich noch nie in den theoretischen 5 Stunden Bereich geracet bin. Später am Tag haben wir während des Grillens noch über osmotische Aktivitäten der Zuckerlösung in meinem Verdauungstrakt diskutiert. Vielleicht sollte man Power Gel nur bedingt verdünnen.
> Nun gut, ab da war´s mit Essen vorbei was sich natürlich später noch übelst auswirkte. Die erste Runde habe ich in 2.03 oder so bewältigt, aber auf dem Weg zum Hoherodskopf kam der Schlag. Es ging stetig bergab. Nicht die Strecke, die Verfassung. Ums kurz zu fassen, habe ich die letzten anderthalb Stunden fast nur auf dem kleinen Blatt verbracht. Zum Bergabrollen auch mal was anderes, aber ohne reinzutreten. Gut ne halbe Stunde verloren, und somit eine Zielzeit von 4.41. An alle, die mich in diesem Zustand überholt habe: Ich hab Euch gehasst dafür! Dann anderthalb Stunden in Embryonalstellung auf der Wiese im Schatten verbracht. Mein Teamkollege Matthias hat mich schön betreut und irgendwann im Auto habe ich mich dann wieder gefangen. Über zwei Stunden später ging es mir super und ich bin auch noch 22 km hin und zurück mit dem Rad zum Grillen gefahren. Komischer Körper...
> Die Organisation war top, nur haben doch die Verpflegungsstellen überhaupt nicht mit den Angaben auf dem Profil überein gestimmt, oder? Wenn ich das mit der Verpflegung auf den Langstrecken in den Griff bekomme, mache ich so was gern öfter.




Ja das mit dem Verfahren kommt ungefähr hin, aber auch das mit dem Überholen...aber du bist durchgekommen und das zählt! Bei Gel höchstens 1:1 verdünnen, und viel Wasser trinken. Versuch mal Sponser Gel, das finde ich verträglicher als Powerbar. Zudem ist es wiederverschliessbar.

 Wie Simon allerdings in 3,5h Sieben Flaschen trinken kann? Das sind ja jede halbe Stunde 0,7l. Soviel kann ich garnichst schwitzen ohne mal an den Rand zu fahren. Wenn ich durchkalkuliere sind es bei mir 6 Flaschen in 4,5h gewesen.

Offtopic:
@sipemue
bist du nicht im Winter den Frankfurter Radcross gefahren?
/offtopic


Skunkworks


----------



## mr-Lambo (7. Mai 2007)

@Faust: Was Du da schreibst liest sich bekannt. Ich bin früher (95-2000) sehr viele Marathon-Rennen gefahren und war damals gar nicht mal so schlecht. Im Endeffekt habe ich aber meinen Körper oft ganz schön überlastet und konnte es gar nicht so geniessen.

In der ersten Runde habe ich auch zu viel Gas gegeben und es aber früh genug bemerkt, bzw. eingesehen besser nach Puls zu fahren. Du verlierst im Endeffekt dadurch nicht wirklich viel Zeit, kannst aber den Marathon mehr geniessen. In der Abfahrt mal Gas geben, ein bischen Springen, usw.

Auf jeden Fall hat mich der Marathon-Virus jetzt wieder infiziert. Mein Ziel die Tour zu geniessen hat dank Selbstdisziplin auch geklappt. Blöd ist nämlich, dass ich heute 24-Stunden Dienst habe und ein wenig brennen die Schenkelchen schon.

Das Rennen war perfekt organisiert, bis auf die Beschilderung, da habt ihr recht. kurz vor der "gefährlichen" steilen Schotterwegabfahrt war ich völlig alleine unterwegs und wollte, weil länger kein Wegweiser kam schon wieder umdrehen, weil ich dachte, dass ich was übersehen habe.


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Mai 2007)

Ich frag mich wirklich ob ich nicht irgend was falsch mache 

Der eine fährt die Kurzstrecke mit Magenproblemen und Stürzen in 1:39

Der andere bekommt ebenfalls Magenprobleme, kann nix mehr essen, finisht aber die Langstrecke in 4:41!!!!

ICH HAB 4:55 GEBRAUCHT!!!!!!!! und dachte ich bin gut.......

Und hab mich damit um 8 Minuten verbessert gegenüber letztem Jahr. Trotzdem, mit welchen Geschwindigkeiten seid ihr unterwegs?????

Bin ich zu alt???? Zu langsam????? Ich bin echt am Limit gefahren gestern......mehr ging nicht. Wenn man dann sowas liest dann möchte man sein Bike gleich in dei Ecke stellen und zum Hallenhalma wechseln


----------



## m.a.t. (7. Mai 2007)

Mhm ja die Sache mit dem Trinken. Kommt mir bekannt vor  Wahrscheinlich hätte ich das auch wie Simon machen sollen. Dann hätte ich die 2. Runde nicht dauernd mit Krämpfen kämpfen müssen. Hätte, könnte, sollte, nützt alles nix, 4:53. Dann halt wieder nächstes Jahr. Hoffentlich ist die Strecke und das Drumherum dann auch wieder so gut wie dieses und letztes Jahr.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Johnny Rico (7. Mai 2007)

@Adrenalino: Mach dich doch nicht selber fertig. Wenn _du_ dein Bestes gegeben hast, ist doch eigentlich kein Grund da, sich zu ärgern. Gibt halt immer irgendwen, der schneller ist...


----------



## Wave (7. Mai 2007)

zählt die leistung immer im gegensatz zu anderen adrenalino? Ich denke nicht! Wenn du das Gefühl hast alles gegeben zu haben bzw meinst nicht langsam gewesen zu sein ist doch alles bestens. Was willst du mehr?

Ich frage mich allerdings wieso ich eigentlich immer einer derjenigen bin, die sich dauernd verfahren bzw auf die nase legen?! wo liegt der fehler?

@henning: musstet ihr wegen kevin auf die siegerehrung warten oder warst du/dein brüderchen aufm treppchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (7. Mai 2007)

Die meisten trinken im Eifer des Gefechtes viel zu wenig *ich_Schlaumeier*.
Konsequenz:
- Krämpfe
- zugeführte Kohlenhydrate (Gel, Riegel, etc.) können im Darm nicht mehr aufgenommen werden, da die zuckerkonzentration im Darminneren zu hoch ist und somit im Extremfall sogar Wasser aus dem Körper wieder in den Darm gelangt. Somit ist ein netter Stuhlgang nach dem Rennen vorprogrammiert  lecker

Also, vieeeel trinken. Ich habe es letztes Jahr bei einem 24h Rennen sogar mal geschaft 35 oder 36 Liter (kein Scherz!!!) zu trinken. Lieber einmal kurz für wenige Sekunden anhalten und pullern oder eben für Geübte beim Fahren.

Hier in Schotten waren ja auch nicht immer 0,7 Liter in den Flaschen drin, somit dürften es nur gut 4 Liter auf den 3,5 Std. bei mir gewesen sein. 

@Skunkworks: Radcross bin ich noch nie gefahren, in Frankfurt aber den Nicolaus-Duathlon   (für Michael eingesprungen)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Mai 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> Ich frage mich allerdings wieso ich eigentlich immer einer derjenigen bin, die sich dauernd verfahren bzw auf die nase legen?! wo liegt der fehler?


Zu schnell?


----------



## DK Henning (7. Mai 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> Ich frage mich allerdings wieso ich eigentlich immer einer derjenigen bin, die sich dauernd verfahren bzw auf die nase legen?! wo liegt der fehler?



Kenne einen guten Optiker in deiner Gegend  .



Wave schrieb:


> @henning: musstet ihr wegen kevin auf die siegerehrung warten oder warst du/dein brüderchen aufm treppchen?



Der Vogel ist 2ter der u19 gewesen. Wir beiden sind natürlich in Anbetracht der späten Siegerehrung langsam gefahren =)


----------



## mr-Lambo (8. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino, ich war langsamer als Du 

Aber warte bis nächstes Jahr! 

In puncto Pinkeln denke ich, dass es einen wenn man es beim Fahren versucht noch eher in die Büsche haut.

Während meines Studiums haben wir mal einen Versuch gemacht und bei dem ähnlich gut trainierte Sportler unterschiedliche Trinkmengen bei gleicher Belastung zu sich genommen haben. Man kennt das ja aus der Literatur, dass ab 1-2 % Flüssigkeitsverlust Leistungsdefizite auftreten. Das Ergebnis war eindrucksvoll. Man darf nur nicht viel zu viel trinken. Dann sollte man sich vorher besser einen Katheter legen lassen. Wenn dessen Ende am Rahmen befestigt ist kann man es dann diskret während der Fahrt rieseln lassen.


----------



## Skunkworks (8. Mai 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> Ich frage mich allerdings wieso ich eigentlich immer einer derjenigen bin, die sich dauernd verfahren bzw auf die nase legen?! wo liegt der fehler?



Ich denke, dass es mit der Konzentration zu tun hat, du bist wahrscheinlich zuviel mit fighten beschäftigt.
Was ich so mache:
In der Abfahrt nicht unmittelbar am HR kleben, lieber etwas Abstand halten und selbst orientieren. Ich ärgere mich meistens darüber, wenn ich die Kurve zu stark angebremst habe, wenn aber drüber nachdenke, dass ich dadurch nur 1-2 sec verliere gegenüber dem Abflug in den Wald, ist es zu verschmerzen. Übrigens auf dem Wurzeltrail zum Hoherodskopf rauf habe ich auch 5-6m Abstand gelassen, weil ich mir so die Linie selbst suchen konnte. Und prompt hat es sich am Ausgang gestaut und ich bin mal locker dran vorbeigefahren, den zweiten Ausgang raus -4 auf einen Streich passiert und ohne den Puls zu erhöhen.

Aber auf der Kurzstrecke ist alles etwas hektischer, kenn ich auch...

Aber am schönsten wäre es doch, wenn man dem Motorad hinterherfahren kann, der kennt sich aus und ich muss mir keine Gedanke um den Weg machen 

SW


----------



## CubeGhostRider (8. Mai 2007)

BAO-Teamfahrer schrieb:


> Es ist nicht üblich, für 20 Euro Startgeld immerhin einen Schlauch, Flasche, Riegel und Stofftasche zu bekommen.


Also auf den Schlauch könnte ich auch verzichten. Wenn Schwalbe den Rennteilnehmern zu Marketingzwecken einen schenken will ist das OK.  Aber ich habe was dagegen, wenn ich dem Veranstalter Geld gebe und er davon etwas für mich kauft, was ich u. U. gar nicht gebrauchen kann...  Dann lieber von vorneherein 5,- weniger Startgeld kassieren.

Ich fand die Veranstaltung aber ansonsten auch sehr gelungen.  Ich war nur etwas verärgert darüber, dass in der Ausschreibung zwar angegeben war, man könne den Streckenplan im Internet einsehen, dort aber keiner zu finden war. Stattdessen wurde ein kostenpflichtiges Streckenseminar angeboten, das überflüssigerweise am Tag vor dem Rennen stattfand. Auf Anfrage wurde mir vom Vereinsvorsitzenden mitgeteilt, dass der Streckenverlauf wegen der Sturmschäden noch nicht endgültig feststehe und man daher keinen aktuellen Plan machen konnte. Ich konnte mir dann aber eine Woche vorher die Strecke nach dem letztjährigen Plan anschauen, und da hatte sich ja wohl nicht so viel geändert - und das war wohl auch der Grund, warum ich mich zum Glück NICHT verfahren habe...


----------



## KillerN (8. Mai 2007)

BIn auch die 45km gefahren und fand die Strecke durch ihre trockenheit sehr gefährlich, im Ziel waren dann auch wesentlich mehr verletzte Fahrer zu sehen als letztes Jahr. Auch die Ausfallqoute muss dieses Jahr höhergelegen haben, denn 70 Kurzstreckler sind nicht in der Zielwertung drinn (380 von 450) und letztes Jahr sind gerade mal 110 insgesammt nicht angekommen. 

Zum Glück habe ich mich nicht verfahren, konnte immer ein Schild entdecken oder das Streckenpersonal hat einen richtig geleitet, allerdings ist mir auch ein Fahrer aufgefallen der von ganz wo anders wieder zurück auf die Strecke fuhr. Da war wohl die Brille zu dunkel  

Die Orga war sehr gut, hätte aber gerne schon am ersten Verpflegungsstand eine halbe Banane gehabt, egal dafür habe ich dann son weichen Riegel reingeschoben. Mein durst war dieses Jahr auch größer als letztes Jahr, obwohl ich kurz vorm Start nochmal ordentlich aus einer  separaten Pulle getrunken hatte. Am Gipfel war jedenfalls 0,7 L im Magen, mehr als letztes Jahr. 

Aus Erfahrung bin ich schnell ins vordere Teil des Feldes gefahren um nicht am Waldeingang oder in den Singletrails bergauf stehen zu müssen.Das kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, da man ansonsten sinnlos Zeit vergeudet.
Auf irgend welchen arroganten NoName Denfeld Fahrer die den Oberlehrer auf geradeaus Passagen spielten und meinten ein MTB Fahrer hat nichts in seinem WIndschatten zu suchen werde ich mal nicht genauer eingehen. 

Aber hat wieder mal Spaß gemacht. Meine Zeit, ähm war irgendwas mit 1:51:?? Std. Am Ende im Ziel waren die Beine aber noch nicht am Ende, hätte die Streckenangabe mal gepasst und wären noch 3km gewesen, wäre ich da nochmal auf "Teufel komm raus" gefahren" 

@DrFaust Du hast aber auch immer Pech mit deinen Flaschen, ich denk da an Eppstein zurück  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Dr. Faust (8. Mai 2007)

Der Fairness halber muss ich sagen, dass mir beim ersten Mal die Flasche aus der Hand gefallen ist. Beim zweiten Mal hat sie sich aber trailabwärts losgeruckelt und sich zwischen Fuß und Rahmen verfangen. Der effektive Zeitverlust lag wohl bei max. 30 Sekunden. In Eppstein sind sie ja in Highspeedpassagen im hohen Bogen unwiederbringlich (und unbemerkt) abhanden gekommen.


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> *Für mich lief es nach zwei verpatzten Maras ( 1x Hungerast, 1x Materialschaden ) endlich super, alles richtig gemacht : auf der 90er die 1te Runde in 2:30, 2te Runde 2:25 und damit gut 8 Min. schneller als letztes Jahr!
> 
> Bin zufrieden, so kanns weiter gehen*!




und genau das ist zu 100% das was zählt und sonst garnix... 

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (8. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Fand das Rennen auch gut organisiert. Verpflegung war super und ich war auch mit der Ausschilderung zufrieden. Taktik und Forn hat auch gestimmt und somit bin ich mit 2:11 auf der 45er (die nur ´ne 42er war) für meine Verhältnisse optimal durchgekommen.




Moin,

dann bist Du der DIMB mit dem Zopf, oder??  Ich bin ca . 12 Sekunden hinter Dir ins Ziel und wir haben uns wohl auch recht lange gebalgt. Sofern man auf Nutella steht.

Man hätte nur mehr Flatterband einsetzen sollen. An einigen Ecken waren die Schilder schon recht klein!! 

Gruß k67


----------



## randi (8. Mai 2007)

Hihi, den Nutella Dimb habe ich auch ein paar mal gesehen. War schwierig den abzuschütteln.

ZU Adreanlino, wenn Du zufrieden bist hör auf Dir Gedanken u machen, Punkt.
Und eine 10km Steigung ist doch wie bei den AlpenMaras oder? Die restlichen mit Ihren 100 oder 300HM zählen ja nicht als Steigung, das sind doch nur Hügelchen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Mai 2007)

kastel67 schrieb:


> dann bist Du der DIMB mit dem Zopf, oder??  Ich bin ca . 12 Sekunden hinter Dir ins Ziel und wir haben uns wohl auch recht lange gebalgt. Sofern man auf Nutella steht.


Stimmt, das war ich. Das Nutella-Trikot hab ich zweimal gesehen. Du bist irgendwo zwischen Hoherodskopf und Bilstein an mir vorbei und ich hab dich dann in den letzten Wellen irgendwo wieder überholt. Am Ende war das überhaupt ziemlich eng.


----------



## zeY (9. Mai 2007)

Das Nutella Trikot habe ich auch am Start gesehen und fand es extrem lustig.   Ja die Zeiten zum Schluss sind Extrem eng beieinander, deswegen ärger ich mich auch so über die Wartepassagen zum Hoherodskopf. 

Aber naja


----------



## racejo (11. Mai 2007)

Joa. 

ich bin zwar spät dran. schreib aber trotzdem mal meine erfahrungen.

ich fand das event super gut organisiert nur die ewige wartezeit bis zur siegerehrung hat gestört. mich hat kein sturz gestört, hab mich nur einmal verfahren.

zeit kam raus 1:49. kam bei den junioren aufs treppchen. 

bei mir war insofern pechdabei, dass ich in der entscheidenen rennphase einen kettenklemmer hatte, worauf meine direkte konkurrenz ( U19) natürlich gleich attakiert hat, konnte zu spät kontern und so hab ich meinen 2. platz verloren.

die konkurrenzdichte war dieses jar wesentlich höher, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich letztes ohne sturz unter die zop 15 gefahren wär ( bin auf den letzten 5 km gestürzt meine dreier gruppe kam unter die top 15)

edit:

mir fällt grad auf ich war letztes jahr 2 minuten schneller. war die strecke damals kürzeer. hab schiss wegen meiner form -.-


----------



## KillerN (11. Mai 2007)

Ich will dich ja nicht verunsichern, aber die Strecke hatte laut mehreren Tachos dieses Jahr nur 42,5km. Die Strecke war ansonsten genauso schnell mit Ausnahme den 2 kleinen mini Schickanen, an denen man aussen vorbei musste. 
Der Sieger war auch wesentlich schneller dieses Jahr, als zuvor.

Ich lass mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

